# Vintage Omega



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking about getting a vintage Omega 60's or 70's but I don't now what to go for or what I should be looking to pay. I was wondering if any of you guys could suggest anything in the say Â£500 range that would be worth a look at. I really like the Seamaster but there are so many different types and the prices vary so much i don't know where to start.

I mainly into Tag Heuer and am probably going to get rid of one to help fund this potential purchase probably my 2000 auto.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have 2; a 1950 Seamaster 'bumper' automatic, and a '62 manual wind.

I would recommend looking at as many as possible, until some idea of what you prefer begins to emerge. It will, even if only, initially, in the form of 'like that' / 'don't like that'! Steel? Gold? Capped?

Personally I like the '50's Seamaster style case shape, in gold, and the plain dial with sub dial at six, of the '62. But that's just my taste. Your mileage may vary.

I'd like a SS Seamaster next...


















​


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

A very different style from the Seamaster, but you could consider a 70's dynamic? I recently picked one up with blue bullseye dial and matching original strap. It looks great and gets more comments than any other watch I own, and is also incredibly comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The one thing Ebay is actually good for, is looking at pictures of a lot of different watches.







Do a search for Omega and see what you like. At your price range you won't be looking at SM300's or Speedmasters, but there are loads of other models.

Later,

William


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've seen a couple that I really like, Omega Geneve Day Date Automatic c.1975 and an Omega Seamaster 1978 model no. ST366.0842

not sure on what I should be paying though. I don't want to get taken to the cleaners and that's my only worry.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jimbo1878 said:


> I've seen a couple that I really like, Omega Geneve Day Date Automatic c.1975 and an Omega Seamaster 1978 model no. ST366.0842
> 
> not sure on what I should be paying though. I don't want to get taken to the cleaners and that's my only worry.


If you buy from a reputable dealer source, you shouldn't get ripped off, you will pay more than if it was a sale on the forums buy you get a warranty ... Best thing is to do lots and lots of surfing, you should get a feel for values, values are so tricky, you cant just say 'a 1975 Seamaster ref xyz is worth Â£XX , it is largely dependant on condition, originality, accessories, service history etc, the scale of values can be several hundred between examples...


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi

As a first dip into the vintage pool you might be best off either keeping an eye on the sales corner here or going to a reputable dealer offering a guarantee of autheticiy and a breakdown warranty. Fake or knackered vintage Omegas are pretty thick on the ground as I'm sure you are aware. As far as what type for the money, you'd be able to get a wide range of steel Geneve's and non divers Seamasters from the 50's to 70's for that much from a very dressy Seamaster Deville to a funky Geneve Chronostop.

Take a while to browse online to find something to your tastes. Austin Kaye usually have a decent selection on their website in your price range and might be a good starting point to judge market values from a dealer as opposed to a private sale.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

You don't say where you live but If you are in the vicinity of a vintage watch dealer it might be worth paying a visit as my experience is that what you see at a reputable dealers will give you some sort of benchmark when viewing watches online


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its a bit like going to a travel agent and asking for advice on where to go for a holiday, we all have our own ideas here and you might be better off spending a few hours looking on ebay and the 'Omega' threads on here. check the pics and decide what you like best, work from there. Anyway, welcome to the world of vintage Omega!


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

So.....been looking fo a while now and I think I have found what I want. Not sure if i am allowed to post this link so mods please remove if you need to

Doing this as a trade plus small amount of cash going their way. What do you guys think? I have fallen in love with it but really hope it doesn't turn out to be mutton dressed as lamb!!!!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Doesnt look bad..... I wonder what the Cal920 Chronostop went for?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

What are you trading?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

JonW said:


> Its a bit like going to a travel agent and asking for advice on where to go for a holiday, we all have our own ideas here and you might be better off spending a few hours looking on ebay and the 'Omega' threads on here. check the pics and decide what you like best, work from there. Anyway, welcome to the world of vintage Omega!


Got to echo Jons advice.

I started with a Cal771 Connie and have five Vintage omega`s now.. with three waiting in the wings


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote: What are you trading?

I'm trading my Tag Heuer 2000 auto. Works out to GBP 315 trade in value which seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jimbo1878 said:


> Quote: What are you trading?
> 
> I'm trading my Tag Heuer 2000 auto. Works out to GBP 315 trade in value which seems pretty fair to me.


I think you`ve done ok there the seamaster looks straight enough and as its from a shop you`ve got comeback if its not what it seems


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry to sound like a complete numpty here but is a black dial on a seamaster of this age normal/common? Most of the Seamaster's I have seen have been white, silver or champagne. That's the only thing that is bugging me on ths one. Not that I'm going to let it put me off :derisive:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks a refinished dial to me, but that's just looking at it from my iPhone while I wait for a meeting.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jeffvader said:


> It looks a refinished dial to me, but that's just looking at it from my iPhone while I wait for a meeting.


I'm looking at it on a massive imac and it's still pretty difficult to tell from the pics on the sales site. However I suspect it's a redial too, the text looks too thick to my eyes plus I'm not sure they were still using that Seamaster font as late as 1969.

Do you know what the case back serial no. is and the calibre and movement numbers? If we had those we could find out if it's actually a Seamaster or a frankenwatch/put together job. Hopefully my suspicions are wrong though and it's a good 'un.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have asked the seller for movement info and caseback serial no. Hopefully he'll send me some info soon


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Had a rethink and I'm going to go for this one instead

This was originally the one I was going for anyway.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Get both


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

> Get both


I'd love too but don't think the missus would be too impressed!!!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

jimbo1878 said:


> > Get both
> 
> 
> I'd love too but don't think the missus would be too impressed!!!


Tell her its an investment


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

> Tell her its an investment


She's not as thick as I look unfortunately!!


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well all sorted now. Ended up getting the 1969 seamaster. Sould have it on my wrist by Tuesday.

The seller has stated that it is all original and if I find otherwise I can send it back no questions asked. To be honest though even if it is a redial I don't mind as I think it was a good price anyway and I really do like the black dial.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Constellation Pien Pan Diamond Dial!


----------

